# Senior citizens will lead the SDC revolution



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

At The Villages retirement community in central Florida, there are approximately 125,000 residents and about 750 miles of road.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/11/sel...nge-the-way-you-get-around-in-retirement.html

And by the end of this year, those streets are slated to have a new service to help its residents - ages 55 and up - get around: a ride-sharing service using self-driving cars.

"Retirement villages are just the perfect first place we see for autonomous driving," said Oliver Cameron, co-founder and CEO of Voyage, the company that is bringing the autonomous ride-sharing services to the community.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/11/sel...nge-the-way-you-get-around-in-retirement.html


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

yeah, they are less likely to throw up in the cards.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Umm...

self driving?

They have 2 people operating them LOL

AND they are charging more than uber drivers in this market get paid.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

most People are Willing to pay a premium for good service.
So be it If aforementioned “better service” doesn’t include the old school traditional uber driver


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> most People are Willing to pay a premium for good service.
> So be it If aforementioned "better service" doesn't include the old school traditional uber driver


LOL

It's amazing how you claim lower costs for SDCs will crush Uber but suddenly you switch and say higher costs for old people are okay!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Umm...
> 
> self driving?
> 
> ...


Hahaha!! I thought you must be joking but it's right there in the article!!

*Like most of the automotive industry, Voyage's rides currently include human supervision to make sure the rides go well. The company currently has two people in the car - one behind the wheel and another monitoring the software - at all times so that a human can take over if necessary.*


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Hahaha!! I thought you must be joking but it's right there in the article!!
> 
> *Like most of the automotive industry, Voyage's rides currently include human supervision to make sure the rides go well. The company currently has two people in the car - one behind the wheel and another monitoring the software - at all times so that a human can take over if necessary.*


Looks like your "human supervisor" missed the boat.






Guess they'll rely on old fashion technology


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

LOL what a joke


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> most People are Willing to pay a premium for good service.
> So be it If aforementioned "better service" doesn't include the old school traditional uber driver


S.D.C. IS NO SERVICE !
No social interaction that seniors CRAVE !

What an AWEFUL THING TO DO TO HUMANITY !
Especially in their Twilight years !

Eliminating HUMAN CONTACT AND INTERACTION !

ASK ANY PSYCHOLOGIST OR SOCIOLOGIST WHAT EVIL THIS WILL UNLEASH UPON SOCIETY AS A WHOLE !

You are CLUELESS !

Look at what SOLITARY CONFINEMENT DOES TO PRISONERS IN PRISON !

You gleefully wish a SIMILAR FATE ON THE ELDERLY !

You are a Soul less transhumanist Monster !


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> S.D.C. IS NO SERVICE !
> No social interaction that seniors CRAVE !
> 
> What an AWEFUL THING TO DO TO HUMANITY !
> ...


You're looking at the short game, the long game is: They can expire in a hospital from pneumonia OR in the backseat of a high tech state of the art SDV AND the proceeding lawsuit will leave a tidy sum
To grandma's
Heirs


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

Autonomous helping the elderly. 

As my octogenarian Grammie claims, she spends her time 
Watching Telly or in doctors waiting rooms 
She needs transport to the doc. Autonomous low low fares will make It easier 
Bravo


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Gonetoscottuber said:


> Autonomous helping the elderly.
> 
> As my octogenarian Grammie claims, she spends her time
> Watching Telly or in doctors waiting rooms
> ...


Does she really want to pay more??!!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

125k old folks in that village. Wowzers. 


Disgusted Driver said:


> yeah, they are less likely to throw up in the cards.


You sure about that?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeeves said:


> 125k old folks in that village. Wowzers.
> 
> You sure about that?


The villages is a retirement community on steroids (the kind that you need for treating arthritis and Asthma)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Villages,_Florida

Thank you wiki

Population
51,442 (2010 census)

As of August 2017, the total population of The Villages reached 115,000 people, due to new areas stretching from Fruitland Park to CR 470. [5][6]

It probably is 125,000 by now.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> At The Villages retirement community in central Florida, there are approximately 125,000 residents and about 750 miles of road.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/11/sel...nge-the-way-you-get-around-in-retirement.html
> 
> ...


Too bad your boys won't make money off this. transporter007 where you at?!


----------

